# LFS PICS



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Called in at my lfs today. It was very busy so i didnt spend to long there, here's a few pics i took








Let me know what you guys think


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

More


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

looks like a good fish shop


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> looks like a good fish shop
> [snapback]973483[/snapback]​


Itsnot bad Freez, just can be expensive sometimes :nod: 
I'm gonna call in one evening this week and spend some time getting some nice pics. These were rushed because there were so many people in the shop.
They've just set a marine section up, and the variety of corrals etc is amazing


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

awesome pics, gotta love the big cat


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Its Borris the catfish, man i miss that fish!. Gotta love viscum havnt ya! Do they have any p's in at the moment? I might have to take a trip out there.
and good pics!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> Its Borris the catfish, man i miss that fish!. Gotta love viscum havnt ya! Do they have any p's in at the moment? I might have to take a trip out there.
> and good pics!
> [snapback]973687[/snapback]​


Borris is tops








They've got some reds in, all about 3inch long. Trouble is they are £14 each.
here's a pic of one of 'em. The water was a bit cloudy.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

cool shop, where abouts in yorkshire are you, i was up in middlesborough visiting realtives last week and wish i had time to check out the shops.
im going to halifax next week so i may have a look-see there.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

spiderman2099uk said:


> cool shop, where abouts in yorkshire are you, i was up in middlesborough visiting realtives last week and wish i had time to check out the shops.
> im going to halifax next week so i may have a look-see there.
> [snapback]973786[/snapback]​


I'm in Doncaster mate.
the shop is called Viscum, and there's another two viscum's nearby also


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that ram is amazing with those glass fish


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

i wish i i had a lfs like that, that saltwater section looks awesome the coral n stuff is awesome, also good job with the pics


----------



## Kill ya Piranya (Mar 23, 2005)

that fish store is incredible im thinking about maken a fish shop bussiness and selling all fish


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> MR.FREEZ said:
> 
> 
> > looks like a good fish shop
> ...


keep an eye out for these


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

great pictures


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Dr. Green said:


> that ram is amazing with those glass fish
> [snapback]973951[/snapback]​


Thanks Dr Green







It was one of my favourite pics from the lfs. I like the way the ram was on his own and so colourful amongst all the glass fish. I think the pic looks much better when enlarged



MR.FREEZ said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > MR.FREEZ said:
> ...


Will do Freez. I'm pretty sure the lfs has most of the tetras in, and the red tailed shark. No great whites, but they do have a nurse shark :laugh:

Thanks for commenting guys


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

That Yellow Tang is simply








That whole tank shot of the Reef tank is f*cking awesome.
That close-up the of the firmeouth is cool as well.

Good SHots Yorkie boy.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> That Yellow Tang is simply
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you like yellow tangs Gordo, here's another pic of 'em


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > That Yellow Tang is simply
> ...











Since Im too poor and lazy to set-up a Salt Water Tank to get a bunhc of Yellow Tangs, im
do the next closest thing. Set-up an African Tank, with a buch of Yellow Labs!!!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Sweet pics


----------



## Playboydontcurr (Feb 24, 2004)

holy sh*t the price on that red tail was 350 pounds. thats 700 bucks, yo yorkshire pm me and well work out an import export thing and ill hook you up with a shitload of them for like 1/10 of the price. the pound may be worth more than the dollar, but anyone who spends 700 on a red tail of that size has lost his marbles


----------



## bkelley02 (Dec 11, 2004)

Great Pics. Don't have any stores like that around me. If I want some nice coral, I'd need to order online and take my chances.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

looks cool


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Really nice work Yorkie. Local fish stores are pretty dodgy as far as lighting goes so getting the shots to come out really nice like that is pretty damn slick.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Great store, i wish there was something like that in my area.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Playboydontcurr said:


> holy sh*t the price on that red tail was 350 pounds. thats 700 bucks, yo yorkshire pm me and well work out an import export thing and ill hook you up with a shitload of them for like 1/10 of the price. the pound may be worth more than the dollar, but anyone who spends 700 on a red tail of that size has lost his marbles
> [snapback]977362[/snapback]​


Bloody expensive red tail aint it. They've had Borris for as long as i can remember (prolly something to do with the price tag). I just wish i had a setup big enough to house him comfortably :nod:



elTwitcho said:


> Really nice work Yorkie. Local fish stores are pretty dodgy as far as lighting goes so getting the shots to come out really nice like that is pretty damn slick.
> [snapback]977590[/snapback]​


Thanks Twitch.








The store owner wants me to get some pics for him to use for advertising.He says i can go through and take pics whenever i like, so it should give me the oportunity to get used to taking pics under different lighting conditions. The marine tanks arent to difficult, but his tropical setups dont have much lighting, making it difficult to catch the faster moving fish. Practice makes perfect though :laugh:


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

When i worked there we almost flogged borris to a bloke that said he was going to build a 12ft tank for it, obviously he never came back for it. A chinese guy came in once and almost bought borris and that red arrowana they had for sale at £2,500 but he changed his mind aswell. I think he'l be there for the rest of its life


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

great pics, the fish look real nice. The owner's gonna like them. Hope to see more!


----------

